# Cómo quitar cloruro férrico??



## xela9 (Abr 10, 2013)

Buenas noches quisiera saber si alguien por favor me puede decir como quitar manchas de cloruro férrico de pisos y paredes poe ejemplo de antemano les agradezco


----------



## Scooter (Abr 11, 2013)

Difícil, no sabría decir. Prueba con agua oxigenada a ver si hay suerte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2013)

Esto ya lo había comentado en algún lado, NO lo comprobé 



> Si acostumbramos a usar percloruro férrico como agente oxidante para fabricar nuestras PCB, es posible que tarde o temprano terminemos manchándonos la ropa. Estas manchas de color amarillento o amarronado son difíciles de quitar.
> 
> Para quitar las manchas vamos a utilizar un ácido como agente para quitar los iones de hierro del percloruro y transformarlos en otra sustancia que además de ser incolora es fácil de remover de la ropa.
> 
> ...



A pesar del nombre, el ácido oxálico es relativamente fácil de conseguir y económico, se emplea para "No se que" en apicultura, si no mal recuerdo vale como U$ 5 el Kg

​


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 11, 2013)

Yo iba a recomendar muriático ( ClH berreta ) ... pero es "bastante" mas corrosivo , ni hablar la ropa!
genial lo suyo como siempre, Mr. Fogo/Merrin


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 11, 2013)

el ácido oxálico es lo que se usa comercialmente para blanquear madera: la sal de limón; ojo que es venenoso


----------

